# How many dogs live in your house?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Not counting kennel dogs, etc. Counting foster dogs if they live in the house.

On an average weekday evening, dinner's over and the family is reading/watching TV/doing some work/playing video games. . . how many dogs are lying around? When it's night and everyone goes to bed. . . how many dogs are sleeping in your house?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Well I have two dogs Circe and Otto. They are always laying around the house or follow me from room to room. They both sleep in our room at night.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Only two. It's not enough. Fel is on a bed behind me with a bully stick, and Havs is on his bed beside me with his bully stick. The gnawing is in stereo.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

We have 7 in the house, 1 male & 6 females which all get along with each other


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Daisy and Tessa


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I have 6 that live in the house. I don't believe in leaving them outside to live their lives. I want my fur babies to be apart of the family.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

just the two.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Currently 1 but soon to be 2.

I have to be careful right now. If I move my computer chair I will run over the fuzzy One.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

4 Dogs Sleep in the house at night. Usually 2 in the house at a time with free roam and/or 2 outside or another part of the house as we have to rotate due to aggression with two of the dogs (who ironically get along). It's a strange dynamic.

Lukas and Panda (the two aggressors who get along perfectly well)
Lukas and Addie ( half siblings, get along great.)
Addie and Jaxon (Get along great)
or 
Panda and Jaxon (Get along OK. Panda has too short of a temper for him though)

NEVER
*Addie and Panda* (they will eat each other alive) and rarely with Lukas and Jaxon unless Addie is with them. That's just how it goes


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Just one now. Lost the old man about 3 months back, so it's just Lucy now. We'll see how long that lasts though.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have 2 living in my apartment with me.

My studly man Stark who is 2.5 years old and my gorgeous wild female Zefra who just turned 6 months old.

They get along great and are superb in the house.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have 3 but when I lose my oldest I will not adopt another. 2 is a good number of dogs. All dogs live in the house. Never had any problems with fighting or dogs not getting along.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Three. My son's dog moved out recently, or I would've said four. Cat doesn't count, I'm sure, but he's here, too.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Jus read my siggy they are all house dogs. Yes I know we are completly and utterly crazy :wild:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have 2 dogs. My male Sinister, he's 2.5 years old and my female Malice, she's 17 weeks old.

I have 3 (calicos and a Ragdoll) cats. Chaos is the oldest at 4 years old, Wicked is 3 years old and Monster is 1 year old.

Then there is me, 23 year old female.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 9, 2011)

We have 3, GT ,9 yr GSD,,,and 2 ACS both 2....GT who adores my Son sleeps outside the door of his room, of course he would be welcome with us. The 2 ACS sleep with us in our bed.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

My 3 year old Great Dane, our new GSD puppy and 2 cats live inside. So far so good.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Just two. It will stay that way. I only have 2 hands.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Right now three.. Ebo, Tara and a client's dog we have for training.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

also right now 3, the aussies Jynx & Jag and GSD Masi.. at one point I had 4 GSD's but have since passed


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I have 2 dogs but once I lose one of them I will not be replacing. I've discovered that I prefer having 1 instead of multiple. The two I have get along well.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

3 for me, as in my sig Baby who is always in bed with me every night. Ace who goes to bed with me when I first go to bed for about 15 min and then he usually gets down. Mandy gets in bed sometimes when Ace gets down but she doesn't stay for long either.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

There are currently nine dogs that live in my home full-time, day and night. I do have to rotate my females because I have one female that has same sex aggression. She can play with any of the four males, so I always make sure that she is paired up with at least one or two males for play and company. 

There is one German Shepherd, one foster English Springer Spaniel, one foster Brittany, one rescued mixed breed dog and there are five Welsh Springer Spaniels. The smallest dog, the mixed breed is 30+ pounds and Max, my GSD, is about 95 pounds. The sporting breeds all range from 40 to 55 pounds.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

9.
2 upstairs in my daughter's room. 3 on the main floor and 4 downstairs. Usually, currently my female, Uma is in heat so she is staying in the kennel. Believe it or not I really miss her presence at night and can't wait for her to be back in the house with me.

Annette


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

I have 3, all females.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

2 dogs, both males. 2 cats, both females.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I have Heidi, GSD and two labs and one foster terrier. Three is a better number for us, so hopefully will find a home for the foster soon.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have 5. Cheyenne (10 mos) is the GSD and she stays on the main house side of the baby gate. Then we have 3 Chihuahuas (Louie - 9 , Spike - 7 and Izzy - 5) and 1 Toy Poodle (Misty - 15) that stay on the Family Room and Florida Room side of the gate. The gate is to keep the little ones in, as the two male Chihuahuas are serious markers, and I would have to get my carpets cleaned once a week if they had full run of the house. Everyone gets along great, though. 

I plan on getting another GSD next year, but that will be my limit!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Right now I have 3, it wasn't planned it kind of just happened. My house is very small. After dinner everyone settles in just fine lounging around. Except Kiya, my 7 yr old female she doesn't really settle down until after the last potty trip outside and her highlite of the evening is that after potty milkbone cookie thats when she calls it a night.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

So many households with more than one dog.

For those that have a lot, how do you get around the local by-laws limiting the amount of dogs/pets you are allowed to own?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Four. 

Two Italian greyhounds and the two GSDs. In a very tiny house. Currently the iggies are in an xpen, and the GSDs are sprawled out around my desk. 


Oh, and the laws here are 4 dogs (though I have had 4 IGs and a Dobe at one time)


----------



## Superzoo (Mar 2, 2011)

We have just one. I'm not sure how long that will last though.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Just Stosh but my mom's coming to visit for a few months over the holidays and she's bringing her female gsd Greta. Hope Stosh likes his new roomie


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I currently only have 4 in the house, a Chihuahua, a JRT, and 2 Cairns, my female German Shepherd prefers to be out all the time, when Gavin is home he too sleeps in the house, on my bed.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

2.5! xD

Eevee and Zoey are indoor dogs, only going out when they need to potty or for playtime.

Maggie (English Mastiff/Rhodesian Ridgeback mix) is my grandparents dog (Who I currently am staying with) and she's an outdoor dog but she comes in during storms and often during hunting season since she's scared of the gun shots. Otherwise she stays outside.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Six or seven depending on Filly's show circuit travels. Ehen the dog "sitted" dog and the kids dogs are here....10 possibly!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Two dogs for now (and two cats), but in another 3 years we'll add another dog to the chaos, as long as Niko continues to progress in his training.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

One dog....just Deuce


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I have three german shepherds, a rotti and a duck toller- I gotta crate & rotate the rotti and toller so there's only four out in the family room with us, but 5 in the house.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

We have 4. Two GSD's (males) and two Corgi's (females). Everyone gets along fine. Dottie only likes to play with Eden and everyone respects that. Ike and Kastle are bullied by the girls and love it. We frequently separate out two and two. Sometimes the boys, sometimes the girls or like today, I took my two out for a long walk (I have one of each).


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Two of course. The house is really theirs ,we are just there to provide entertainment,food and affection . Yea their a little spoiled.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

!!!!!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

The town we live in has no law on how many you can own or is there one about licensing. No dog pound or animal patrol. The town 6 miles over has a few but not many pet laws.also no dog wardens other than the local sheriff and there dog pound is a old tool shed in the city worker lot. Most dogs never make it there. Heck the town I live in has now law inforcement jus one very old cop car that hardly runs and the FD parks it in site every now and then. Its jus for looks. As long as your animals have shelter and fed the PD don't or won't do much.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I voted none, since I won't have any dogs until next year or really 2013; but I'm "itching" to put a deposit down around next year. I will eventually end up with two or more at least and I still have my plans on getting some cats. Not sure of what breed of cats though, some very calm ones (ETA: Changed my mind on the Devon Rex for now).


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Caledon said:


> So many households with more than one dog.
> 
> For those that have a lot, how do you get around the local by-laws limiting the amount of dogs/pets you are allowed to own?


I have three living in the house. The city limit is 2, so I pay an extra $50 the year for the 3rd one.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

3 GSD's~ two females(spayed) one intact male. They all get along, though Onyx constantly herds Kacie. I have to keep her under control. 
I've always liked 3's. Two was boring and if one dog isn't into playing with another, there is always a fallback!
I don't know if Karlo would be as easy if I only had him. He needs the others to help get his energy out.
Not sure what the limit in my county is, or if there even is one.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

two, though with exceptions one sleeps inside and one outside, so most of the time it is only one at the time hanging in the couch or bed.

I do boarding of dogs, but those sleep either in a kennel or in a crate if the weather is too cold, so those are not part of the household.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Currently just one. Have had as many as 4. I had 3 just over a year ago, but I lost both of my old dogs since then. (Diva in Aug 2010 and Wrangler this past Aug.)


----------

